
Ukraine has decided to abandon the taxes - Stasiklove
Ukraine has decided to abandon the taxes. They want to enter just two taxes. 5 per cent of sales. And 10 percent of the social. Cool!https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=HM09dVeHxGI
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I'm not sure that Ukraine is the best example of 'good governance' right now.

~~~
Justsignedup
Leeeeeet me get this straight. If I was to move to Ukraine, and I make $1
billion, $1 million, or $1 thousand in income, I will pay 10% income tax, and
5% sales tax? That's it?

This is exactly what progressive tax is fighting! Because the rich get to keep
their extra $ while the poor pay the $ they really need.

Good times.

~~~
MrTortoise
although interestingly that could be solved my making it illegal to pay anyone
more than say 5* the lowest employees salary.

If the problem is great disparity remove it.

------
qaq
BS by a party that can not cross even 1% in support. Now if you are in IT you
generally work as private entrepreneur and pay basically flat 3% tax.

------
crypto5
Is this really happening, or it is just some political party advertisement?

------
tumdum_
I wish it was true! Any big news site confirms this?

Is it not just what
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5.10](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5.10)
wants?

------
GoToRO
This is great! you should only have taxes that you can collect anyway. Any tax
that the state collects only partially, is only making the people that are
willing to bend the rules, rich.

------
Stasiklove
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM09dVeHxGI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM09dVeHxGI)

